# ideas for in cage entertainment?



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I am going to connect my two Ferret Nations together and so each of my hedgehogs will have a space that is 72 inches long and 24 wide. Now I am hoping for some inspiration for other "areas" i can set up in the cages since I will have so much more space. 

Each of them has a CSW with litter pan that gets mucho use. A hedgie bag. Ceramic food and water bowls. A large igloo with fleece inside they use to sleep at night (mostly). A tissue dig box filled with fleece strips. A couple of safe balls. A few toilet paper rolls.

Any suggestions on other areas to make? I think I have read about a few people that make "dig" centers with round pebbles or something and then they hide treats in there. Or using plastic aquarium plants to make jungles. 

Any ideas would be most appreciated. My daughter loves to build things so I am going to get her working on this today.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Concentrate on ideas that fit the personality of the hedgehog. If you have a runner, provide things to run through (oatmeal containers work well). If you have a shy one, provide additional hidey places. Explorers may light either more hidey or things to run through.

Safe stuffed animals or cloth blocks to push around or carry around may be fun for some.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I have one of each as a matter of fact! I had not thought of the oatmeal containers, good idea. I do have a couple of safe plushies but I also like the idea of cloth blocks.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

All of mine, and I have 3 different personalities, love their oatmeal containers. I cover them with fleece and the hedgehogs just love them. They use them to run through, hide in, and Rose even will sleep in hers.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Putting oatmeal on my grocery list right now....


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Mustard has a PVC tube and she loves it, she is always running through it. At Home Depot they have all sorts of sizes and shapes of these PVC pipes, and you can connect them and make something fun for then to run in.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a 2 inch 45 angle pipe for my guinea pigs. Is that the diameter you have for Mustard?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

paper bags & egg cartons are goof for hiders & diggers.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

We have plenty of paper lunch bags. Egg cartons here seem to be plastic these days though.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I know what you mean about the plastic cartons, but most organic stores seem to sell the classic styrofoam kind. Sometimes they give them away for free in the "Grab a Free Box" container at the front of the store.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah, I have to check for that next time I am at Fresh Market. I would not be surprised if theirs are still in the old kind.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

CritterHeaven said:


> I have a 2 inch 45 angle pipe for my guinea pigs. Is that the diameter you have for Mustard?


4 or 5 inch would be best.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I need to look at the one I have. I typed in 2 inches but it cannot possibly be that. My older GP is pretty big and he fits in fine. It has to be 4 inches. 

I usually buy 2 inch when I am plumbing a saltwater aquarium so that might have been in my brain.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I believe they're 4 inch. I'll measure later (I grew up with metric system so I have a hard time thinking about inches lol) and let you know if they're not 4 or 5.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I did too (metric I mean)!


----------

